# Master List Of Hacks/Programs/Utilities?



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

Does anyone maintain a master list of all the different hacks, scripts, apps, programs, and utilities that are out there and which TiVo models they work with? I have not done any hacking to a TiVo in over a year and a half and I just came into a 40 hour Series 2 and would like to know what is out there to play with.


----------



## beagan (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has responded to this post. I just hacked my HDVR40 and finally got my three main hacks working: music, photo's and video extraction. Now I'm stumped with how to organize and navigate through my music (it's pulling from my iTunes folder that contains over 3,000 folders...takes forever to get to Van Halen). Also, I read about getting local movie theater listings and weather, but I don't think that will work with a hacked DirecTiVo. Would be interesting to see a list of what works with standalone vs combo's.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The "files" section of DDB is a great collection of resources. The enhancement script linked in my sig installs most of the popular hacks.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

beagan said:


> Also, I read about getting local movie theater listings and weather, but I don't think that will work with a hacked DirecTiVo.


JavaHMO works fine for this and my DTivos. It also "serves" up my music. It can do other things too. It is not maintained anymore but suits my needs for now.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

> Also, I read about getting local movie theater listings and weather, but I don't think that will work with a hacked DirecTiVo. Would be interesting to see a list of what works with standalone vs combo's.


That's available on the S3 Tivos by default. I don't know if any other SA units also have this feature.

There is no master list of hacks and utilities that I've ever seen, mainly because it's constantly changing. It would be useless here anyway as it would no doubt get censored by the owners of this forum since many of the hacks deal with functions they don't want discussed here. Rbautch's enhancement script is a good place to start for a list of many of the most popular hacks, although it's really just the tip of the iceberg with respect to what you can do with your Tivo. I know of at least one hack that Russ couldn't include in the enhancements script because the author declined to allow it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

captain_video said:


> That's available on the S3 Tivos by default. I don't know if any other SA units also have this feature.


That would be part of HME, which all Series 2 Standalones also get.


----------

